# field over hunted?



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

So four of the last 5 days I have hunted the same wheat field primarily for ducks, but getting a few honkers as well. This morning they were just as thick as ever but seemed completely uninterested in the decoys. I am assuming they have tired of getting shot at. My question is if I move to another field close by will they still shy away from the spread or will the new location give them a new outlook on it. I'm new at this waterfowl thing and any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's alot of pressure. Move on.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

move and change the spread layout


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I have done this same thing before. Every time I hunted it I would change the spread by adding or taking away decoys in the spread(snows/blues/ducks/canadas), it worked awesome but eventually they get smart. I agree with BL just move on and find the new X. Good luck!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Local ducks get wise real quick if the same field is used. If I use the same field for an extended weekend, each hunt gets less and less. Of course when northern birds move down it changes things a bit.

Good luck


----------



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys. How often should a field be hunted to still keep it fresh? I went again this morning and moved about a half mile and put out a completely different spread and got a limit but it was obvious that they were wary. I don't want to do this again when I find some new spots


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Once or twice and move on.


----------



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow... I got the next month month and a half off and plan on hunting darn near everyday. So I need to find 15-20 feed fields during that time?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Probably. Think about it, if you kept getting hit every time you sat down to eat, would you find somewhere else where you could eat without getting hit?


----------



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

I totally get where you are coming from. I just figured that if I gave it 3-5 days break between hunts that coupled with new birds moving in that I could get away with hunting places a few more times. Thanks again though


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

struttersix said:


> I totally get where you are coming from. I just figured that if I gave it 3-5 days break between hunts that coupled with new birds moving in that I could get away with hunting places a few more times. Thanks again though


I think if you gave it a few days break you would be able to pound them again.


----------

